# Daniel's Timeline: prophecy unfolds



## grumpywolfman (Apr 2, 2013)

Filled with extraordinary and apocalyptic visions, the accuracy of the book of God's chosen prophet Daniel is thoroughly explained in the video below. *Please make the time to watch this video; the precision of the historical dates regarding Israel is true proof that God's Word is real and can be trusted.* 

[video=youtube_share;GuTb99tBC0c]http://youtu.be/GuTb99tBC0c[/video]

March 22, 2013 was a very important date on Daniel's timeline - the abomination that causes the desolation took place as prophesied!

[video=youtube_share;PTKtNCAX1b8]http://youtu.be/PTKtNCAX1b8[/video]

JESUS IS LORD do not follow the anti-christ or accept the mark of the beast!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 2, 2013)

> JESUS IS LORD do not follow the anti-christ or accept the mark of the beast!



He's my gardener. Does a nice job with the roses.

More to the point, you are aware this is a martial arts site right? You're starting to look like a spammer.


----------



## crushing (Apr 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> JESUS IS LORD do not follow the anti-christ or accept the mark of the beast!



The beast no longer deals in marks.  Is it ok to accept the euros of the beast?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> Filled with extraordinary and apocalyptic visions, the accuracy of the book of God's chosen prophet Daniel is thoroughly explained in the video below. *Please make the time to watch this video; the precision of the historical dates regarding Israel is true proof that God's Word is real and can be trusted.*



I'm still working on the accuracy of the Greek gods. I'm nowhere near ready to start on Christianity yet.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I'm still working on the accuracy of the Greek gods. I'm nowhere near ready to start on Christianity yet.


 :lfao:....just...:lfao:


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> March 22, 2013 was a very important date on Daniel's timeline - the abomination that causes the desolation took place as prophesied!
> 
> !


 Odd that....I was sure that John of Patmos, the writer of Revelation, was almost certain that the destruction of Jerusalem was the desolation, Rome the abomination, and that all of those events had already unfolded in his time......or, if you prefer, that _Revelation happens every day...._


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 2, 2013)

Who is the anti-christ? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Who is the anti-christ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD






*You are*, or, if you prefer, *I am*....or _you and I_.....


----------



## granfire (Apr 2, 2013)

elder999 said:


> *You are*, or, if you prefer, *I am*....or _you and I_.....



as long as you and him don't make the beast with two backs.....


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2013)

granfire said:


> as long as you and him don't make the beast with two backs.....



 

:uhohh:

May I watch?


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 2, 2013)

Just thought I'd make a special appearance to point out that Israel's prop;hets were not soothsayers or predicators of future events. They were social commentatotrs of the times they lived in. They were pretty much the equivalent of the talk radio s**t disturbers of today. 

You go read Daniel in the original and get back to me.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2013)

CanuckMA said:


> Just thought I'd make a special appearance to point out that Israel's prop;hets were not soothsayers or predicators of future events. They were social commentatotrs of the times they lived in. They were pretty much the equivalent of the talk radio s**t disturbers of today.
> 
> You go read Daniel in the original and get back to me.



Hey! _ Chag seamach Pesach..._ Don't be such a stranger......nice to "see" you!


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 2, 2013)

elder999 said:


> Hey! _ Chag seamach Pesach..._ Don't be such a stranger......nice to "see" you!



Don't get used to it. There is far too much crap in here for me to stay long.


----------



## granfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Carol said:


> :uhohh:
> 
> May I watch?



what is it with girls and Yaoi?!


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2013)

granfire said:


> what is it with girls and Yaoi?!



:idunno: :angel:


----------



## Big Don (Apr 3, 2013)

Gee, I'm sure glad you all don't belittle Christians and Christianity. How enlightened of you.


----------



## granfire (Apr 3, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Gee, I'm sure glad you all don't belittle Christians and Christianity. How enlightened of you.



No, I was making fun of the female fascination with homo-erotic content....


----------



## elder999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Gee, I'm sure glad you all don't belittle Christians and Christianity. How enlightened of you.


 You all, what?/?


----------



## Mauthos (Apr 4, 2013)

Just something I vaguely remember from an OU course, but wasn't Mohammed (SP?) the last prophet God was ever going to speak to?  Hence why he was known as 'The Last Prophet' Mohammed, which to me means, there will be no more prophets.  

Ah well, maybe I misunderstand the term last.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2013)

"March 22, 2013 was a very important date on Daniel's timeline - the abomination that causes the desolation took place as prophesied!"

400, 793, 992-995, 1000, 1033, 1370, 1378, 1533, 1657, 1660, 1666, 1700, 1789, 1836, 1844, 1844 again, 1863, 1920, 1969, 1977, 1977 again, 1982, 1988, 1992, 2000, 2000 again, 2000 again, 2000 again, 2000 again, 2000 AGAIN, 2000 again, 2000 one last time, 2011, 2012, 2012 again.
All the times that Christ or the AntiChrist were meant to have ended the world. So far. And i dont doubt theres more than that - Those were off a quick google.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 4, 2013)

Pff, lay down the trappings of desert religions with their silly guys in robes and come honor great Thor with me. Here, have some raw horse meat and a mug of mead!


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2013)

Cirdan said:


> Pff, lay down the trappings of desert religions with their silly guys in robes and come honor great Thor with me. Here, have some raw horse meat and a mug of mead!



We are Norsemen, OF STEEL!


----------



## granfire (Apr 4, 2013)

Cirdan said:


> Pff, lay down the trappings of desert religions with their silly guys in robes and come honor great Thor with me. Here, have some raw horse meat and a mug of mead!



I prefer neverending pork roast, thank you very much

oh hell, pass the horse. Skoal!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 4, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Who is the anti-christ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


There are several. There is no, THE.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> There are several. There is no, THE.


Isnt it whoevers convenient at the time?


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 4, 2013)

granfire said:


> I prefer neverending pork roast, thank you very much
> 
> oh hell, pass the horse. Skoal!



Skål!:cheers:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Who is the anti-christ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



Couple times in my life I've been told that I am. 


I'm not, of course....


Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2013)

Cirdan said:


> Pff, lay down the trappings of desert religions with their silly guys in robes and come honor great Thor with me. Here, have some raw horse meat and a mug of mead!



Count me in, dude.


----------



## Drasken (Apr 4, 2013)

Though I'm not Christian by any means, I do not belittle Christians. However I do poke fun at ideas of end of the world, or revelations is upon us.
I seem to remember a little bit of text in the bible that states that nobody will know the time of the end. Yet we have all these people claiming to know just that. Which goes hand in hand with the part about "Beware False Prophets"

But every time someone claims to know the end, how many people stand up and blindly follow these people? Or worse yet, give them money.

So no, I don't see anyone really belittling Christianity here overall. Just a bunch of jokes and a few statements that should remind Christians falling into this trap to step back and maybe read their holy book a bit more. Stop buying into doomsday prophesies being pushed by people who have no business making these claims and realize that every generation has been SO sure that they were living in the end times. It hasn't happened yet. One day it might, but just prepare and live life to the fullest each day. Stop living in some dark abyssal view of the world.


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2013)

Cirdan said:


> Skål!:cheers:


 
I'm up for a good steak tartare (and mead)  any day.  Skål!


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 5, 2013)

Carol said:


> I'm up for a good steak tartare (and mead) any day. Skål!



True Viking Wisdom my friend. Ragnarok may come tomorrow and the worlds will burn, but that is all the more reason to live well today. By Odin`s beard!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 5, 2013)

Doesn't it say somewhere in Leviticus that two men who lie together should be stoned?  Well, gay marriage is becoming legal and so is weed, maybe we're misinterpreting the whole ****ing thing...ain't prophecy a *****!


----------

